# What kind of frog is this?



## irish (Apr 7, 2008)

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/465278205230543528/

Since it's on pinterest with no labels, I was hoping someone here could help me with what kind of frog this is. It is simply stunning. Thanks in advance.

Edit: The label Oophaga pumilio-Solarte morph poison dart frog doesn't seem to match anything else I can find with the same label...


----------



## holmarie (Nov 30, 2015)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_z1JyBxIES...nuruJpw/s1600/_ul_Pets_Dart_Frogs_NY702+Z.jpg

A bunch came up when I clicked on the link. Is that the one you're talking about? If so, it's a Dendrobates tinctorius, probably powder blue morph, but impossible to say without asking the owner


----------



## irish (Apr 7, 2008)

Sorry, I thought I had it linked with just that picture, but yes, that is the correct one. Is this an obtainable frog then?


----------



## macuser (Oct 8, 2015)

the powder blue is obtainable. below is a tinc morph guide. some of these frogs are available, some arent.

Morphguide - die einzelnen Varianten


----------



## irish (Apr 7, 2008)

Thank you so much for this! What a great guide! One question though, how do I know which are obtainable and which are not?

Edit : D Tinc 'Vanessa' as shown in the guide is utterly amazing...


----------



## macuser (Oct 8, 2015)

i think you would just google 'dendrobates tinctorius vanessa for sale' and see what comes up. if someone offered the frog for sale in the past, you can try to get in contact with that person. you can also post something in the wanted section and do a search here on dendroboard for see if people every talked about the frog.

edit:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/dendrobates/130258-awarape-tincts.html


edir: translated version of the guide
https://translate.google.com/transl...ctorius.ch/index.php?id=15&edit-text=&act=url


----------



## irish (Apr 7, 2008)

Thank you very much for the guide and the quick and courteous replies everyone.


----------



## holmarie (Nov 30, 2015)

Make sure to search dendroboard history. And just because one is obtainable doesn't mean that it is easily obtainable. I'm sure there are morphs that were once in the hobby that no longer are unfortunately


----------



## irish (Apr 7, 2008)

There aren't alot of matches in Dendroboard history for D. Tinc Vanessa other than old for sale adds. I have read the care sheets, but am still doing the research on them. It seems as though different tinc morphs require different things in regards to housing. All need alot of floor space, but some climb quite a bit, ect. 

I have a couple of emails out (as suggested) to people who have sold in the past to see if they will possibly have more in the future or know someone reputable who might, but until then, I think I am going to plan my viv around this specific frog and go from there. Once I have a plan, and have built it, it will still be some time before it is ready for frogs anyway. Hopefully by then they will be easier to obtain.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Just a quick reminder, it's not a good idea to make your decision on the picture of a single frog. Have you looked at other photos of this morph yet? I can say for certain that not every Vanessa will look like the one in Pinterest. They are variable frogs and some traits that you may find attractive may actually be uncommon for the morph. Also, in case you haven't found this out yet, Vanessa is actually one of multiple morphs belonging to the Arawape locale. 

Happy frogging,
John


----------



## greenthumbs (Nov 6, 2015)

FroggyKnight said:


> Vanessa is actually one of multiple morphs belonging to the Arawape locale.


Don't mean to hijack the thread, but what's the difference between a morph and a locale? I was under the impression that the terms were interchangeable, but apparently not.


----------

